# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  الاصفر موضة الموسم 2008

## زهره التوليب

[align=center]









يمكنكِ ، أن ترتدي ما شئتِ من ألوان مع الأصفر ، بشرط أن تنسج ومكونات

شخصيتكِ ، فإذا كنت ِ جريئة ، يمكنك ارتداء اللون الفوشي أو الأزرق مع الأصفر ، واذا كنت هادئة

، فستتألقين باللون البني مع الأصفر ، أما اذا كنتِ مرحة ، فأنصحك ِ باللون البنفسجي ، لأنه

سيجعلك تبدين أصغر سنا ً ..

أما اللون الأسود ، سيد الألوان ، فبأمكان الجميع ارتداؤه ، خصوصا ً الفتاة الخجولة ...

اليك  بعض الأمثلة ...



غروب الشمس ، مع اللون الوردي والأصفر







سحر الشوكولاتة ... ورومانسية لا تقاوم !





الأخضر يضفي رونقا خاصا ً على الأصفر


- أما اذا كنت ِ حادة المزاج والطباع ، فأن نكهة الحمضيات ستجعلك ِ أكثر هدوءا ً ورفاهية ..

فارتدي مزيجا ً من الأخضر والأصفر 







البنفسجي





الاسود




[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوين....بس بحس الي بدها تلبسهم مجنونه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله انا بحب اللون الاصفر ........... شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> والله انا بحب اللون الاصفر ........... شكرا


شكرا عالمرور محمد
اصلا ماحد بعبر مواضيعي غيرك :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

والله اللون الاصفر ..حلوو كتير ..
بس المشكلة ما بيزبط ع الكل....في بعض البنات بسير يضحك شكلهم بالاصفر
مع احترامي للجميع

وشكرا ع الاصفر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الأصفر لون بستفزني

بس بحب الاخضر

بعدين انا بعرف اللون الدارج بين بنات جامعتنا كونهن الرائدات في عالم الموضة مش في عالم العلم( مشكووورات) هو اللون الموف والبينك مش الاصفر

على سيرة بنات الجامعه بس سؤال ليش بنات الجامعات عنا بكونوا رايحات عالجامعة زي كأنهم رايحات على حفلة وبتلاقي لون الاشاراب جاي مع لون الشوز والشنطة ولون الاظافر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لأ وفي منهم بكونوا عاملات سواليف بالمكياج  تحشيييش بتشوفهم بتقوول رايحات على حفلة تنكرية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اه صح مشكووووووورة زهرة التوليب

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> والله اللون الاصفر ..حلوو كتير ..
> بس المشكلة ما بيزبط ع الكل....في بعض البنات بسير يضحك شكلهم بالاصفر
> مع احترامي للجميع
> 
> وشكرا ع الاصفر


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شكرا عالمرور استاذ مهدي

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الأصفر لون بستفزني
> 
> بس بحب الاخضر
> 
> بعدين انا بعرف اللون الدارج بين بنات جامعتنا كونهن الرائدات في عالم الموضة مش في عالم العلم( مشكووورات) هو اللون الموف والبينك مش الاصفر
> 
> على سيرة بنات الجامعه بس سؤال ليش بنات الجامعات عنا بكونوا رايحات عالجامعة زي كأنهم رايحات على حفلة وبتلاقي لون الاشاراب جاي مع لون الشوز والشنطة ولون الاظافر 
> لأ وفي منهم بكونوا عاملات سواليف بالمكياج  تحشيييش بتشوفهم بتقوول رايحات على حفلة تنكرية


يمكن ماشين عالموضه بس موضه قبل سنتين :Db465236ff:  عكل حال هم اعرف :Db465236ff:  
وبعدين انت ادرى ببنات جامعتك :Db465236ff: 
صبايا ماتزعلو كله مزح في مزح....اكيد في بالحصن بنات جواهر 
شكرا عالمرور استاذ احمد

----------


## الاء

كتير حلوووو
مررسي يا زووووء

----------


## الاء

> يمكن ماشين عالموضه بس موضه قبل سنتين عكل حال هم اعرف 
> وبعدين انت ادرى ببنات جامعتك
> صبايا ماتزعلو كله مزح في مزح....اكيد في بالحصن بنات جواهر 
> شكرا عالمرور استاذ احمد





اكيد في بنااات جواهر بلحصن


بمزززح اوووووووووك

----------


## زهره التوليب

نورتي الاء :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

والله شايفلكم زهرة بتحكي مع الشباب بلهجة شديدة الخطاب....يعني :أستاذ مهدي..أستاذ أحمد

عملتنا كلنا اساتذة....يا حبيبي بكرة بتعملنا بوابين للعمارات :Smile:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> والله شايفلكم زهرة بتحكي مع الشباب بلهجة شديدة الخطاب....يعني :أستاذ مهدي..أستاذ أحمد
> 
> عملتنا كلنا اساتذة....يا حبيبي بكرة بتعملنا بوابين للعمارات


ولايهمك استاذ مهدي... :Db465236ff:  شوبدك انا جاهزه بدك سواق برضه انا جاهزه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بلا جد وشو بتشتغلي انتي عشان تعينيني سواق :Bl (35):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> بلا جد وشو بتشتغلي انتي عشان تعينيني سواق


انا حكيت متل مابدك...ماعينتك...ليش زعلت 
اما انا شو بشتغل.... شو بهمك؟
على كل حال ماتزعل مهدي (حاف) وانا كنت بمزح  :Eh S(2):  واحكيلي شو بتحب اناديك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ولايهمك استاذ مهدي... شوبدك انا جاهزه بدك سواق برضه انا جاهزه



oops!!

my old dream :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> oops!!
> 
> my old dream


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): شو بتنكش رووس...بتولع فتيش

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شو بتنكش رووس...بتولع فتيش


هههههههههههههههههههه

لا والله بس بتدرب على الانجليزي عشني عايدها  الفصل هاد

بعدين حضرتك شو كنت بدك احسن من السواقة مهدي هاي رزقتك وشغلك لا تتعالى عليه

بدك تحطك زهرة  عميد كلية الطب بجامعة بجامعة العلوم

بصير خير بكرا بشوفك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا والله بس بتدرب على الانجليزي عشني عايدها  الفصل هاد
> 
> بعدين حضرتك شو كنت بدك احسن من السواقة مهدي هاي رزقتك وشغلك لا تتعالى عليه
> 
> بدك تحطك زهرة  عميد كلية الطب بجامعة بجامعة العلوم
> 
> بصير خير بكرا بشوفك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا ماحطيت حدا ولادخلني...كل واحد بحط حاله بجهده..والحكي مابجيب الا وجع الراس :Db465236ff: 
مشكور عالمرور احمد

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

روحو على الدردشة خلينا نتهاوش هوشة ..يصير الدم ةللركب :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> روحو على الدردشة خلينا نتهاوش هوشة ..يصير الدم ةللركب


 :Db465236ff:  بتمون اخي مهدي

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا كتير حلوين انا بحب الون الاصفر كتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور دموع الورد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

معناتو لازمنا نزلة على السوق  :Db465236ff: 

 عشان نشتري بلوزه لون اصفر :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله خالد...لحق حالك قبل ماتولع الاسعار

----------

